# North Dakota Tournaments



## BlazinArrow (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey greetings from Minnesota  Any Bowfishing Tournies going on this coming spring or Summer? Tenative tournies are fine or if you know any for sure that would help. Has anyone heard about the Big tourny in Minnesota this year? Top spot gets $10,000 if all the spots are fillled. It's the carpbusters event. There is a pro and amatuer event. the pro entry fee is $500 and the Am is $30 I think.


----------

